# The only reason to keep a PC around...



## DanTekGeek (Nov 16, 2004)

W00t! Half-Life 2!


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 16, 2004)

hot damn!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 17, 2004)

is it a single-player game or only meant for online matches such as UT2004?


----------



## quiksan (Nov 17, 2004)

wow, looks pretty sick.  So is HL 2 living up to its hype?
too bad my pc's almost 7 years old...

can't bring myself to drop a few hundred on a pc just for a game tho...


----------



## DanTekGeek (Nov 17, 2004)

@zammy-sam: Half-Life was known as being one of the best put together first person shooters in all gaming history. It perfectly blended an intricate storyline with cutting edge graphics, sound, and voice actinig. So far, Half-Life 2 lives up to the first. The story line is errily gripping and immerses you in the futuristic horror world of scientest gordon freeman. You are sorrounded with sound. That is the one thing i cant get over, how amazingly put together the sounds are. You feel in the game. I cant attest to the amazing graphics, because im running it on a fairly old system, but it even then has better graphics than any other pc game ive played. Its on-line counterpart, counterstrike, is the best selling multiplayer game of all time. It is action packed, and has a huge array of weapons. One amazing thing that transfers over to counterstrike is the amazing source gaming engine. physics are key here. practially the entire enviroment is interactable,  and all objects react differently.

@quiksan: If you have a PS2, its out on that as well.


----------



## Perseus (Nov 19, 2004)

Is it easy to interact in? For example, in Battlefield 1942 all you have to do is walk up to the jeep and hit "E" and there you go, youre riding in the jeep.


----------



## DanTekGeek (Nov 19, 2004)

exactly the same thing, but better. you press e, and it shows you a slow mo of you getting into the vehicle.


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 19, 2004)

Too bad the minimum specs for HL2 require a 1.2 Ghz processor.
My only windows box is a PIII 800Mhz, and buying a winblows computer just to play a game is not in my budget.


----------



## fryke (Nov 19, 2004)

Hmm... I thought this thread was about Solitaire.


----------



## Viro (Nov 20, 2004)

DanTekGeek said:
			
		

> exactly the same thing, but better. you press e, and it shows you a slow mo of you getting into the vehicle.



Wonder where they got that idea from (*cough* Halo *cough*).


----------



## RGrphc2 (Nov 20, 2004)

DanTekGeek said:
			
		

> W00t! Half-Life 2!



How is it compared to the first?   I'm still playing number 1 on my wintel.  (Been playing for about, 1998, so about 6 years and still haven't beaten number 1) lol.   ::ha::    I start playing and then i stop, and erase my data and then yea....


----------



## DanTekGeek (Nov 20, 2004)

its everything about the first one that you love, but with todays graphics and technology, and an amazing new story


----------



## Browni (Nov 20, 2004)

Is there going to be a OSX version if so I will buy it !!


----------



## DanTekGeek (Nov 20, 2004)

thats what were all hoping for


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 22, 2004)

The only reason to keep a PC around is so that you can load and experiment with x86 OSes


----------



## themacnut (Dec 7, 2004)

AdmiralAK said:
			
		

> The only reason to keep a PC around is so that you can load and experiment with x86 OSes



Like Linux, BSD, etc., etc. You could also load a flavor of Windows if you want to study viruses/worms/spyware/hacker attacks....did you know that if you take a PC with an unpatched version of Windows XP (i.e., without SP2, firewall turned off or not installed, no antivirus protection, etc.) and put it on the net, it will be infected with a virus or worm within 15 minutes? So says the Internet Storm Center at SANS. It's in the "Survival Time" section on the upper right.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 7, 2004)

themacnut said:
			
		

> Like Linux, BSD, etc., etc. You could also load a flavor of Windows if you want to study viruses/worms/spyware/hacker attacks....did you know that if you take a PC with an unpatched version of Windows XP (i.e., without SP2, firewall turned off or not installed, no antivirus protection, etc.) and put it on the net, it will be infected with a virus or worm within 15 minutes? So says the Internet Storm Center at SANS. It's in the "Survival Time" section on the upper right.



Facinating  - When I have to reformat a PC at work, I have everything on hand, XP, SP1, SP2 and McAfee with latest defs which I do offline, THEN I put it on the net for the rest.

Keeping an x86 box is fun for OS hobbyists like me  Linux flavors, BSD flavors, small OSes like syllable, SkyOS, or big ones like solaris, old ones like NeXTSTEP...OS heaven  --- I only wish that I had a HUGE HD, and lost of space to load all of them


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 7, 2004)

The only reason to keep a PC around is to not being able to throw it in the trash, sell it, or something... 

Of course I'm joking! There are many reasons to keep a PC around... Nest for mice, roaches, or something... Nope! Still joking! 

Well, games is one VERY good reason (or is that many reasons? ) to keep a PC around. Maybe not for me but for many people out there...


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 7, 2004)

Any PC (as in "personal computer"), x86 or otherwise, is worth keeping.

Just make sure there's nothing "micro" or "soft" in it.


----------

